# msi



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone have good or bad on this company,supposingly hiring in all states,pricelist etc. www.msionline.com

thanks in advance


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Never worked for them personally, but a buddy who does gives them the thumbs up. Good luck.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Never worked for them personally, but a buddy who does gives them the thumbs up. Good luck.


I know they are one of the major "subbers out there...
Not a lot of bad on them....
One of those companies that if you can make the numbers work they seem to be pretty decent company to work with....
No direct experience to speak of but you very seldom see negative about them like others....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Slow pay. They don't know what they want when they write work orders so it's not uncommon to return to a property due to something they failed to include on the work order. They also like to look through your photo's and cut your debris totals AFTER you have completed the work. 

We call them our Christmas club. If we perform the work before July 1st there is a chance we might get paid by Christmas.


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

We took work from them on and off for two and a half years. Pricing wasn't too bad. However, they seemed to be having more and more difficulty paying on time. They supposedly send out checks on the 2nd and 4th fridays of the month, but were frequently delayed. The property preservation folks are afraid to talk to accounting. Accounting will only answer questions in strange and vague responses, "Some checks went out, others were not and I can't tell you if yours went out". 

In addition, one can expect any contact from them to be dry, impersonal, demanding, and curt. We had to pry human responses out of them.
I understand they are now subbing out work through Homeland Field Services so perhaps the old adage about birds of a feather is applicable.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

We worked for them for about a 5 months, its like Craigslist Hack said getting money out of them was like molasses flowing in winter.

The real kicker for us was when they started asking for pics of our empty trailer after we dumped.. we knew then this wasn't going to end well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> We worked for them for about a 5 months, its like Craigslist Hack said getting money out of them was like molasses flowing in winter.
> 
> The real kicker for us was when they started asking for pics of our empty trailer after we dumped.. we knew then this wasn't going to end well.



They have not paid us in Months not sure where our checks are? We have sent the appropriate emails but get no response?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They have not paid us in Months not sure where our checks are? We have sent the appropriate emails but get no response?


Did you send the email to their customer explaining the mechanics lien laws for your state? That usually get their attention.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Did you send the email to their customer explaining the mechanics lien laws for your state? That usually get their attention.


Mechanics liens are a joke. They are a hollow threat. In our state it is tough to file them and tougher to collect. They are a waste of time. I have 14 of them filed and in place currently from over the years. Every once in a while I do get paid. 

It's easier just to name the bank in the lawsuit. When they have to send an attorney to fight that gets them motivated.


----------



## LoveToMow (Jun 19, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Slow pay. They don't know what they want when they write work orders so it's not uncommon to return to a property due to something they failed to include on the work order. They also like to look through your photo's and cut your debris totals AFTER you have completed the work.
> 
> We call them our Christmas club. If we perform the work before July 1st there is a chance we might get paid by Christmas.


 
Christmas club....hahahah..might have to use that one.:yes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LoveToMow said:


> Christmas club....hahahah..might have to use that one.:yes:



UPDATE!!! Just got a check on friday for some jobs we did in February. Of course half the jobs are adjusted amounts and half are missing. We did get a check after we began pressuring them.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> UPDATE!!! Just got a check on friday for some jobs we did in February. Of course half the jobs are adjusted amounts and half are missing. We did get a check after we began pressuring them.


I got mine Thursday 6/27. I was paid for jobs on 4/11 and 4/29. Apparently they (MSI) didn't get paid yet from VRM as I wasn't paid for the job completed on 4/5.

Here's the  BS part. The check was dated 6/14 (second Friday like they are supposed to) however, the post mark on the envelope was 6/24. Sure takes a long time to get from accounting to the mail room doesn't it???

The great news is they didn't short me the $76.25 :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm starting to see that every company that is subbing the work out deserves a look-see....

information folks....information...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I'm starting to see that every company that is subbing the work out deserves a look-see....
> 
> information folks....information...


What's your agenda Aaron? You're not even in PP. the DNC could use you though.


----------

